

Ext JS vs. Google Closure - ice_man
http://www.extjswithrails.com/2009/11/ext-js-vs-google-closure.html

======
ice_man
Found this floating around. Interesting to note that AdMob (to be sold to
Google for $750M, as everyone knows), used Ext JS (before closure was released
obviously). Wondering if anyone else has any thoughts comparing the two.

